# puppy weight???



## allycamcoop

Hiya,

Just a quick one. Smith is 11 weeks nearly and weights 2.75kg i can feel his ribs and spine. Is this normal??? or should he be filling out abit more??


----------



## MichelleE

Don't worry - some are just dinky compared to the chunky monkeys that come from Jukee Doodles!! My Daisy was just weighed tonight and she is still only 3.4kg.


----------



## JoJo

Hi Allyson & Smith 

I am trying to remember what weight mine were at that age ... I think at 12 weeks they were around 4kg (I can't remember - its my age) .. I will have to check for you ... he may have a lean build like the Poodle side, dont worry. Just keep a record of his weigh to make sure he is gaining ...

My Oakley is very lean and has a very athletic build but Honey has a more rounder build ... 

His pic looks perfect


----------



## JulesB

betty was only around 2kg at 11 weeks. I can still feel Betty's ribs and spine. She is very slim built and doesn't really put on weight easily. Saying that she has now made it to 5.3kg which is the most she had ever weighed (and did come out of the vets and do a wee and poo so that probably dropped 150gms!!!). 

They are all different builds and take time to fill out. I also think when they are growing they tend to get skinny, then fill out, get skinny, fill out until they finish growing.

x

PS - Smith looks very like Betty did as a puppy!


----------



## kendal

dont worry, they tend to stay skinney for a while untill they have stopped growing, he will be skiny with long legs before he starts to fill out. 

but if you feel he needs a little more food up his meals,


----------



## Laney

Smith looks wonderful, reminds me a lot of Rocky at that age. I agree with JoJo, so long as he is gaining weight and he seems fine, try not to worry. Remember there is no breed standard...so many factors come into consideration with cross breeding. Rocky's mum is a small working cocker and his dad is a miniature poodle, but only just past toy size at just 11inches so I'm not expecting a big boy. Don't get caught up in comparisons, he looks fab to me


----------



## Ali79

Beau is just over 6 months and weighed 5.45kg last Wednesday. I can feel her ribs and spine but our vet said she is perfect and would rather that than too fat


----------



## tessybear

Dexter is 5 months and weighs 7 kilos. My vet said he was too skinny as his ribs and spine felt very bony and I should up his meals. He has always been skinny but looks big and fluffy as he has so much fur!


----------



## Mogdog

As long as he is eating ok, gradually gaining weight and seems healthy, I shouldn't worry. Some are on the smaller side ... Maisie was a tiny pup too and now at 2 years old weighs 5.4kg (which is the same as my 3 month puppy)!

They're all different.


----------



## francesjl

When I took Scamp for his first jabs the vet was worried about feeling his ribs but he just grew tall before he filled out ! Now he's a big monster, weighs 22kg !!


----------



## GreenFamily

Hi, Sid is now 12.5wks and weighs 4kg. He weighed 3.60 when we too him to the vets for the first time. She said he was very healthy but I could feel his ribs and bits then. 

I would agree with everyone else, it's just like children they are all built differently so don't compare weight but if your not happy and would want to feel the ribs a little less then feed him some more. I read a post about feeding and I think it was JD who commented that 'if they are looking porky then feed them slightly less and if there looking a little slight then feed them a bit more'


----------



## M&M's mummy

francesjl said:


> When I took Scamp for his first jabs the vet was worried about feeling his ribs but he just grew tall before he filled out ! Now he's a big monster, weighs 22kg !!


Wow he is a big boy- is he a mating with a mini poodle or standard?

How tall is he?


----------



## francesjl

M&M's mummy said:


> Wow he is a big boy- is he a mating with a mini poodle or standard?
> 
> How tall is he?


A large miniature !!


----------



## Sunfires79

My pup got weighed yesterday and was 1.5kg. Her Brother was 2.75kg!! I reckon she'll be much heavier at her next weigh in. She hasnt been fussed for food all week, just eating minimal quantities. I bought some puppy meat today & mixed a bit in and she WOLFED it down!!!! So nice to see her enjoy her food, and she must be so much happier with a full tum! x


----------



## Ella Richards

allycamcoop said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just a quick one. Smith is 11 weeks nearly and weights 2.75kg i can feel his ribs and spine. Is this normal??? or should he be filling out abit more??


Hi

My cockapoo puppy is now 14 weeks old and he weighs 3.5kg wich the vet said is perfect but I guess it depends on the dog aswell.🐾


----------

